# Cataract Canyon Rangers/Permit



## cosurfgod (Oct 10, 2003)

What is the put in situation with rangers like at Potash or in Cataract Canyon? I have a permit and wanted to know if we will be checking out with a ranger at potash or if they patrol in the canyon. We might have a last minute motor and did not see anything on the permit for motor regulation. Last time I went down (2005) we never saw anybody.

Thanks for the beta


----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

2011. Late September.
There was a ranger at Potash.
We had a motor. The raft WITH the motor, the raft to which the motor will be attached needs a Utah motorized registration. (Only that specific raft.) Not hard to get. Or maybe it was Colorado registration. Numbers/sticker must be attached to boat. They did check the mount to which the motor was attached.

Also, if you think you will try to launch at Mineral Bottom. There has always been a ranger there.

Call.

We saw no patrols once on the river.

Sarah


----------



## storm11 (Feb 10, 2006)

Every trip I've done we've been checked below the rapids. They have checked our registration for the motored boat before, but if I remember right, you have to be in compliance with the state regs from the state you hail from. If I remember correct, in CO, you don't have to register a boat with a motor under 10hp, but don't quote me on that. Better call. Closest registration station is at Navajo, or you could possibly hit McPhee on the way out of town (if they still have a reg station there).


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

In Colorado you have to register any boat on which you intend to use a motor, even if it's just an electric trolling motor.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

You'll need a CO reg if the boat with the motor is from here. The checkin is random. I have a 5hp and have been hassled for not displaying my numbers. They wanted the paperwork so i wouldnt count on the 10 hp cutoff working for you. Sometimes they are at potash, sometimes they are on patrol. In either case you will need to be legit. They have been cracking down in there the last few years. It has been several years since I havent seen anyone down there, even on oct trips We bought them some new small boats about 5 years ago so they can patrol longer and lower.


----------



## Peev (Oct 24, 2003)

We've always been inspected at Potash and somewhere on the river. You have to have proper registration from the state you reside in. The rangers have always been super cool and respectful, they did double check all was legit on the motor. I would not try to sneak one or play dumb, they won't fall for that.


----------

